# Knife Skills: Dicing



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

mjb.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I follow a few German cooking channels auf Deutsch on YouTube. Würfel is a cube and also a die. Würfeln as a verb can mean to roll the dice or to cut into cubes So the joke seems to survive translation into some languages at least.


----------



## chickenwings (Oct 7, 2015)

Ha!


----------



## L'uovo vulcanico (Nov 9, 2020)

I could roll with that level of skill... just don't let on you worked the line at a 7-11... 

(Sorry, took a gamble with that comment, and I realize now it was kinda [email protected])


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I'll show my age.






Yes, I own a copy.


----------

